# What's your deer rifle



## jeff1981 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm using a Savage 110 E 30.06 with a cheap Bushnell 3-9 scope. While i'd love to have a fancy rifle, it just doesn't seem to be a good use of money.

What are you using, and are you happy with it? Pics would be great.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a WWII Mauser, rechambered for .308. I paid $68 for it, sporterized it, had the bolt forged, and a scope mounted on it. Total cost is less than $350, and it is a great rifle. I wouldn't trade it for any of the expensive guns.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Steyr Mannlicher MOD M "professional" in .270 Win with a Swarovski 2.2-9X.

Bought the rifle in Germany in 1988, and the scope was a gift from my wife. Sheâs Austrian, so I get away with scoping most of my rifles with Swarovskis, I guess she figures itâs helping their economy. . I've killed 33 deer, 6 Chamois (mountain goat), and 2 Russian Boar with it. I've got other rifles, but 99% of the time it's the one I grab. Been shooting the same load since I bought it; 130 grain Nosler BT over 58.0 IMR 4831. 

Hereâs a picture of it on a late season doe:










Chuck


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Not really a question of what is, but which to use?

Savage 110 in 7mm R. Mag
Marlin .44Mag lever
Model 96 Swedish Mauser in 6.5X55mm
Model K98 Mauser in 8X57mm

I make these rifles take turns, depending on what mood I'm in.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I turned into a meat hunter. Which means I downgraded from a 30-06 bolt action to a 223 tack rifle.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Ruger M77 30.06 bolt.

Picked it up on a close out deal and has always done what I needed it to do. 

Mossberg 500A 12g pump for Iowa hunting.

Picked it up from a newspaper ad for next to nothing. Always done what I needed it to do.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Browning A-Bolt 270


----------



## goodshephrd (Feb 21, 2010)

Winchester model 94 30-30 with a bushnell scope. I've used it for twenty-five years and don't think I'd know how to use anything else at this point.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Most of the time I use a Browning 270 A bolt, also have a Browning 243 A bolt, then I have a Win Model 94 30-30,


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a savage 110 in .308 and a marlin 30/30.

I did have a cheap bsa 9x12x50 on the savage, but just upgraded to a bushnell elite 4200. The 30/30 has a bushnell dusk and dawn.

I am very pleased with both of them. I kind of fiddled with the savage after hunting season this year, bedded the reciever and put that nicer scope on it. I sighted it in a month or so ago, the shot 3 shots this week. The POA had not changed at all! 

It worked great before I did that though. I got two pigs in one sitting this year, I think I shot the second one freehand but it all happened so fast I can't be sure. 

The bushnell scope on the 30/30 isn't as nice but it will do the job, and it doesn't fog up. I wish I could rely on iron sights but my eyes are old so it's not really an option for me anymore.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

I have shot Deer with many cals. The list would be 223/5.56, 30-30, 308, 30-06, 7mm Rem. mag, 300 Weatherby, 35 Remington, 35 Whelen, 45-70, 44 mag, 12 gauge, 16 gauge, 357, 45 Colt, 45 ACP and 454. The firearms would be Remingtons, Rugers, Weatherbys, Marlins and ARs or M16s. Depending on where I was the first firearm would be a Ruger 7 mm mag and the next would be a Ruger 44 mag. 
Steve


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Winchester Model 70 Featherweight, chambered in 270 Winchester. Cut the buttstock down to the appropriate length, made sure the barrel was free floated, rebedded the action with Acragel and set the trigger down to three pounds.

Scope is a Bausch & Lomb 3x9, Weaver mounts.

I load my own stuff...the rifle has never had a factory shell shot through it. Current load uses Remington brass, CCI 250 primers, too much IMR powder and pushes a 140g Barnes solid copper bullet out the barrel at a chronographed 3100 fps. If I do my part, she'll consistently shoot 3-shot, 3/4" groups.

I've got another half-dozen rifles, but that's the one I always reach for.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Ruger M77 All Weather, .270 Win, Weaver 2 - 10 scope (set at 10 X).


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Jolly said:


> I load my own stuff...the rifle has never had a factory shell shot through it. Current load uses Remington brass, CCI 250 primers, too much IMR powder and pushes a 140g Barnes solid copper bullet out the barrel at a chronographed 3100 fps. If I do my part, she'll consistently shoot 3-shot, 3/4" groups.
> 
> I've got another half-dozen rifles, but that's the one I always reach for.


Jolly,

Thatâs got to be pretty hot!

I get 3134 FPS with my 130 BT chronographed at 10ft from the muzzle, and in the summer I notice primers starting to flatten when the temps are up. 

My Steyr has a 23.5â barrel, so I squeeze a little more velocity there. Donât think I can get close to that with a 140. My 150 grain load is just over 3000 and it's not a "summer" load either. 

The test target that came with the rifle had 3 shots in just under 1.3 centimeters at 100 meters. Benched with my load itâs sub MOA day in and day out. Sighted in for +2.48â at 100 gives me a MPBR of 330 yards for a 6â kill zone. 

Like you I got other big game rifles, but this setup just plain works on whitetails and after using it for 22 years I've got a lot of confidence in it. 

Chuck


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive killed deer with alot of different calibers and shotgun gauges. If they came by tomorrow and said I could only use one caliber and one gauge for deer from now on it'd be a .30/06 any action, maker, brand with a scope and a 12 gauge rifled barrel for deer slugs with a scope. Ive always liked the 7x57 Mauser but ammo is rather tough to find compared to more popular calibers. Once upon a time alot of surplus rifles were cheap to buy and softpoint ammo was available anywhere. SKS's are popular with my wifes cousins hunting group in Missouri. SKS and some .22-250's are their most used for deer and hogs. .303's, 6.5 Swiss's and Russian calibers are good deer rounds too in surplus guns.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Favorite? 99 Savage 308 or 303 Savage. Most used? A ratty old '93 Mauser 7x57. Killed most deer with? Smith 681 357....car struck deer back when I had a real job as a cop.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive got a lot of houses near by and heavy brush , most shots are well under 100 yards, my WINCHESTER 94 44mag saddle rifle does the job


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

My favorite of all time, is the Ruger M77 in 7 mag, "Elvira, queen of darkness", capable of delivering sudden illness at approx 3000 fps, killed every from Elk to coyote, (coyote didn't look so good)

Been shooting this for a long time and is still my "Go to" rifle.

That being said, I have been using the H&R/NEF Handi Rifle in .270, and am really getting to like it.
It's just "Handi"


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> My favorite of all time, is the Ruger M77 in 7 mag, "Elvira, queen of darkness", capable of delivering sudden illness at approx 3000 fps, killed every from Elk to coyote, (coyote didn't look so good)
> 
> Been shooting this for a long time and is still my "Go to" rifle.
> 
> ...


Really interested in these... what does the second barrel chamber?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For the last four years I been useing My Remington 700 ML in 54 cal. It has a Bushnell Trophy scope on it that has been flawless for nearly 10 years.

How ever I have several rifles I used to swith on and off with before that. 
Remington 700's In 7MM08, 243, 308, 300winny mag.
Remington model 7 7MM08
winchester 94 30-30 my first deer rifle 49 years ago, and a 94 in 32 winny special with a peep sight.

T/C hawkins 50 cal. T/C plains rifle 50 cal, and a Remington 700 ML 50 cal.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Every since my Rifles were stolen I've just went with Muzzleloaders Cheaper,Do the Job and I can use them for a Month.

I use both Inlines and Sidelocks .45-.54 Cal.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

arcticow said:


> Really interested in these... what does the second barrel chamber?


The one pictured is a 12 ga w/ cyl bore choke, for buck shot.
Took it to La. and shot gun w/ buck is legal.
Used an assault rifle case and added the straps to carry 2 barrels.

This action has 10 barrels for it.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Got a Marlin 30-30 with a Leupold 4X30 for brush hunting and a Ruger M77 MKII all weather in .338 win mag for long range and elk hunting. I love the Ruger, weighs 6lbs and can drop 1.25 inch groups at 200 yds when I do my part.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Past 4 yrs-.308HB handload 165gr,I don't hunt more than 1.5m from home so I lug this 10lb because of accuracy for head shots(don't care about horns-can't eat them).But from now on I'm going back to sporterized 98 with downloaded 8mm.


----------



## jeff1981 (Dec 31, 2008)

It seems like a lot of people are loading for themselves. I really don't know anything about it, so a few question:

1. How much do you need to shoot to make it financially worthwhile?

2. What do you need to get started?

3. How much does it cost to get started?

4. Other advantages?


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

I have several 30-06's for myself and the boys. You just can not beat the 30-06 as an all around cartridge here in North America and the ammo is on the shelf in every retail establishment you come by.

I recently added a customized 12 g. to my safe to fill a niche. I hunt in a lot of jack firs. For those who do not know what that is, jack firs are young douglas fir trees up to 15' tall. The areas that I like to hunt are the older clear cuts that are replanted and line of sight is usually less than 75' at the very most. These areas hold lots of animals. The deer and elk really like these areas because there is plenty of new growth for feed and plenty of cover to feel safe.

When hunting these areas I will bump grouse more often than not and no way of taking one on the fly. What I did was find an old side by side 12 g shot gun with exposed hammers and double triggers. I had the dents in the end of the barrel removed by having the barrels cut back to 24". I then had a set of flip up express sights installed on it. 

This set up now allows me to keep a slug in the right barrel for shooting deer, elk and bear. I keep #4 shot in the left side for taking grouse that get bumped up


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I hunt the brushy forests of Minnesota. The only deer rifle I've ever owned is the Marlin 336 in .30-30. I've had my deer rifle for close to four decades.



















BTW, I own four .30-06 and one .308, I still prefer the .30-30 for forest hunting from a tree stand.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have an early 1970's bolt action Remington 700 BDL in 30-06. A Redfield 2-7 power variable scope. It does what I need.

I didn't get wrapped up in velocity when I was reloading. Accuracy was my goal. Nosler Partition Bullets do the job. NJ Rich


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Love debates like this. Everyone has their own opinion. Centerfire rifles are illegal to deer hunt with here, so traveling out of state is the only option to use them now. Once I take some freezer meat I too like my muzzleloaders. We eat alot of venison so either bow season or first weekend of gunseason I try for all the deer I can. With any luck then I break out the sidelock or flinters and get 14 days now between regular gun and doe season to pack them around. Anyone thats in it for the hunt only and getting tired of the point and drop at 100+ yards or feel like somethings missing pick up a sidelock or flinter. Some of the synthetic Bobcats etc can be had used for well under a $100. I doubt you'll be disappointed. We could start another topic easily on powder burners Im sure.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Very happy with my Marlin lever action in .44 mag, but there's no need for a long range rifle in the areas I hunt. It carries well, shoulders well, is reliable, and ammunition isn't as expensive as it is for most centerfires (although none of it's cheap now). I enjoy the nostalgia of a good ol', purdy levergun, and trying to drag a long, heavy, scoped rifle through the brush and briars of South Mississippi ain't my idea of an enjoyable outing.

If I ever run across a beanfield or something that I've just gotta' hunt, I've got a Model 700 in .30-06, one of my grandfather's rifles.

I've also taken a few deer and hogs with my S&W 686, plenty enough for our smallish white tails.

No need for a fancy rifle, here. Come to think of it, I can't think of anything I own that would qualify as "fancy". lol


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Swamp those lever actions and single shots are some of my favorites nostalgia wise. Ever find a M1carbine or a knockoff cheap dont ignore it. Alot of deer fell to the little .30 carbine cartridge in the late 40's, 50's and 60's. They have the range of a .44 but in semi auto are a quick firing little burger.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Chuck R. said:


> Jolly,
> 
> Thatâs got to be pretty hot!
> 
> ...


Notice I didn't say which IMR or how many grains...I actually use a drop tube with that load and I'm very picky about the cases.

I know it'll break both shoulders on a caribou at 200 yards and then exit, or it will go lengthwise through a deer at 120 yards with no problem.

It's hard on a barrel, though...


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I have an old Remington 600 in 308 win, with a Browns Precision Kevlar stock with a Leopold 4X scope 3 rounds of 308 and a nylon strap it doesn't break 4 pounds. You can Carry it all day and its still feels like a wand. It will pull just over an inch group at 100 yds.
For three shots then the tiny little barrel (18 1/2 inches and very thin) The barrel is then too warm to shot straight. It then opens out to about 4-5 inches so I never reload till it cools down.
No great problem, as I haven't had to put a second round into a deer, (knock on wood) 
I have taken two deer with two shots, with it, however. You know like bam, bam.
I use 44.5 gr of IMR4895 over a Remington primer using a 150 grain Speer BTSP Bullet.
This has worked well in many a rifle, it is however a stout load so not for use in old pre mauser 98 rifles.
Dutch


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I bought my Remington Model 760 Carbine in 30-06 in 1972 and has taken many deer and afew bear. I still use it and love it. My back up rifle is a Remington 700 BDL in 30-06 which I bought in 1970 after getting out of the service.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I use Dad's Rem 700 BDL in .270 Win w/ a 3x9 bushnell...he bought it new around 1975.

My backup is a Rem 700 ADL 30-06 w/ Tasco 4x12 I bought used in 1979.

Too bad I traded my pre-war Savage 99 takedown in 300 Savage ! ! !

The backup's backup is a Savage 110 in 30-06...dad won it on a punchboard, been used about 2 times...once was to sight it in!

My favorite for October Muzzleloader and winter flintlock is a T/C Renegade flint .54 cal.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Dutch 106 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have an old Remington 600 in 308 win,...........
> Dutch


Congrats, cool little rifle, I just inherited one in .35 Rem, nice short barrel, light, gonna use it in my box blind, close quarters.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

25-35,.223,.22H, .45lc,6.5x55,.270,7.62x39,20ga. slugger,but I prefer to use my Marlin 30-30..:indif:


----------



## 1fast68 (Apr 20, 2009)

Marlin 308 express, no scope just the factory buckhorn sights.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother has a Remington 760 carbine in 308. My dad used to call it the flame thrower as even on the bright days you could see the flame leap out of the muzzle a bout 18 inches. My brother has gotten a lot of deer with it.

 Al


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

jeff1981 said:


> It seems like a lot of people are loading for themselves. I really don't know anything about it, so a few question:
> 
> 1. How much do you need to shoot to make it financially worthwhile?
> 
> ...



Jeff

The first thing I would suggest you do is get a couple reloading manuals (Lyman, Hornady, Speer, Nosler) and read the contents up front to familiarize yourself with the various processes, tools (quite a variety) etc.

I started loading in 1974 with a Lee loader on table in the kitchen. I moved on to a bench mounted press in 1975 and I have been going at it ever since...my records indicate I have loaded ammo for 28 different calibers. 

It has been a very rewarding hobby. I am a bit of an experimenter/scientist/geek type when it comes this. I was shooting bullets into test medium when I was 16 years old and I have not stopped toying with it since.

It would be great if you could find an experienced mentor locally, to help you. But I did not have one when I started at 16 so I am sure you will be fine if you do some reading and heed what you read.

Start out simple and get your feet wet inexpensively at first. If you decide reloading is for you, and you want to shoot/load more, you can upgrade. Good tools last a long time. I am still making ammo on the RCBS press I bought in 1975...in fact, I loaded some .308 ammo tonight after dinner! Did some 45/70 over the past weekend and some 45 ACP the week before.


Tim


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

My first and still favorite rifle is a Remington Model 700 BDL in .270 with 3X9 Tasco scope. I have been using this combo for about 45 years and have killed many deer and coyotes with it. I still remember the rifle and 2 boxes of ammo cost $154.00 new, sounds cheap now, but it didn't seem cheap when I laid that money on the counter way back then.

I sometimes use the same model rifle in .22-250 with 63 grain handloads, but this is usually my canine/varmint killer. I don't remrmber what it cost but I have had it almost as long as the .270.


----------



## Turtlehill (Jul 16, 2009)

I use a Thompson Center Encore 25.06. Short , light, hardly any recoil........a pleasure to carry and shoot.


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

Personal favorite has been a Springfield 1903 sporterized to a .35 Whelen with a 4x Bushnell for stand hunting. If walking I like my Savage 1899 in 250-3000 or .300 Savage with iron sights. 
I am looking forward to next season. I will start using my dads Ruger #1 in 
.30-06.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

For a great many years I preferred a .50 calibre cap & ball rifle for deer, for many other years I thought a .30-30 lever action was the end all be all of deer; I still have a number of .50 calibre cap & ball rifles and even more .30-30 lever actions littering up the croft, but just now, I hunt the wide open areas with a scoped Remington 700 in .30-06, and hunt the bush with a lever actioned .45-70-405 govt.

I even once thought that my wee lever actioned .25-20 w/iron sights was more than a match for any deer in the bush, and it likely would yet be if I would take the time to mount a scope on it.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Haggis said:


> I even once thought that my wee lever actioned .25-20 w/iron sights was more than a match for any deer in the bush, and it likely would yet be if I would take the time to mount a scope on it.


The deer that sat at the top of the B&C typical whitetail heap for quite a few years (the Jordan buck) was shot with a 25-20 near Danbury, WI.

Not that I am recommending the 25-20 for catch-as-catch-can deer hunting (far from it!) but your post reminded me of this trivia.


Tim


----------



## jeff1981 (Dec 31, 2008)

tarbe said:


> Jeff
> 
> The first thing I would suggest you do is get a couple reloading manuals (Lyman, Hornady, Speer, Nosler) and read the contents up front to familiarize yourself with the various processes, tools (quite a variety) etc.
> 
> ...


Tim,
Thanks for the great advice. Where would one go to purchase the reloading manuals? I didn't get very far when I inquired at Cabela's - but they were quite busy at the time. 

Jeff


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tarbe said:


> The deer that sat at the top of the B&C typical whitetail heap for quite a few years (the Jordan buck) was shot with a 25-20 near Danbury, WI...


I had no idea. My Mom's lake cabin is less than 10 miles from Danbury, WI. Thank's for the info!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

tarbe said:


> The deer that sat at the top of the B&C typical whitetail heap for quite a few years (the Jordan buck) was shot with a 25-20 near Danbury, WI.
> 
> Not that I am recommending the 25-20 for catch-as-catch-can deer hunting (far from it!) but your post reminded me of this trivia.
> 
> ...


Aye, the Jordan buck was killed with a .25-20, but that was in a day and time when folk could shoot and didn't think they needed a "300-4000 Magnum Kritter Kroaker" to bag a wee deer.

My eyes are so poor these years that I must have scope to hit a very small target, but my old .25-20 is still more than a match for any white tailed deer, and a match for all but the largest black bear.


----------



## Woodroe (Oct 28, 2005)

My .243 win does a fine job, also keep a couple 30-06 and a mauser 8mm just in case something bigger comes along.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Sand is .35 Whelen a popular rebarrel for the '03 Springfield? Never heard of that before in the Springfield '03? Those .250-3000 Savages are fine cartridges and rifles. Gramps and several uncles used the Model 66(?) on deer hutns in the 50's-early 80's. The .300 Savage is a well respected deer cartridge too. Gramps killed alot of game with a .32 Winchester Special also. I forgot about the Jordan buck being taken with the "miniscule" .25-20(gramps had a .32-20 lever too ?). Far as Im concerned its still the world record. Im not impressed at all with the story behind the "Hansen buck". .22LR will kill deer but its not the best cartridge, alot of cartridges are like that. If a guy does his part any centerfire's will kill deer. Its for the unseen and unplaned things I prefer bigger gauges/calibers. .22-250's and .223 are popular in some areas but for me personaly I'd use something a little bigger. If it works for you and is legal then I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

backwoodsman said:


> I forgot about the Jordan buck being taken with the "miniscule" .25-20(gramps had a .32-20 lever too ?). Far as Im concerned its still the world record. Im not impressed at all with the story behind the "Hansen buck". .22LR will kill deer but its not the best cartridge, alot of cartridges are like that. If a guy does his part any centerfire's will kill deer.


Once upon time, the .32-20 was nicknamed the "poacher's cartridge", but ballistically speaking, the .25-20 has more V & E. One supposes the "crack" of the .25-20 is the reason it wasn't so widely used by poachers; the .32-20 is a somewhat quieter cartridge. In either case, both were once widely used by hunters (legal or otherwise) to kill deer and just about everything else that walked or crawled, but large powerful cartridges are in fashion now, and these smaller, but steady, old cartridges are generally dismissed as ineffective for anything above the size of rabbits.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep if you want to sell a rifle or ammo just put magnum on the end of it. Old timer cartridges like .30-30, .35's, .38-55 etc will kill deer sized game just as dead as you want it but most like the newer infashion deer industry's latest cannons. Had a friend several years ago take an old Winchester mod 700 .30-06 on an elk hunt and the others hunters in camp made fun of him and ridiculed him. Several had too much gun and couldnt shoot'em. He ended up taking the first elk of the hunt at 300yards with one shot. Several of the magnum shooters had to empty magazines due to initial bad hits/flinching etc. One of the magnum shooters had to trail one elk most of the day due to a paunch hit. I'd rather get a good chest hit on a deer with a .30-30 etc. then a poor/paunch/leg hit with the latest magnum.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Does a deer shotgun count?

Last night DH just bought me a H&R 400. I'll shoot it tomorrow for the first time, but the plan is to go hunting with him this fall using it. 

Guns are new to me (never shot one till 8 or so weeks back) and I tossed a wrench in the monkey works by being cross dominate. Watching me try to shoulder a gun on the right could win us $10,000! I just don't know what to do with that thing. Should it to the left and things fit nice and neat and I don't look like the novice blond I am.

SO...what do you all suggest? Any reason I can't just stick to the bead sight?? I know DH will make suggestions 1, 2, and 3....but sometimes people outside the situation can look at things more objectively. Yeah shooting a deer this fall would be great (no Bambi complex here....it's dinner on the hoof to me), but spending time with DH is more important to me, at least this year.


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

there are several red dot scope set ups for shotguns now days that will not break the bank and are as good as it gets for shotgunning.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

backwoodsman said:


> Yep if you want to sell a rifle or ammo just put magnum on the end of it. Old timer cartridges like .30-30, .35's, .38-55 etc will kill deer sized game just as dead as you want it but most like the newer infashion deer industry's latest cannons. Had a friend several years ago take an old Winchester mod 700 .30-06 on an elk hunt and the others hunters in camp made fun of him and ridiculed him. Several had too much gun and couldnt shoot'em. He ended up taking the first elk of the hunt at 300yards with one shot. Several of the magnum shooters had to empty magazines due to initial bad hits/flinching etc. One of the magnum shooters had to trail one elk most of the day due to a paunch hit. I'd rather get a good chest hit on a deer with a .30-30 etc. then a poor/paunch/leg hit with the latest magnum.


 I know a few guy's like that they spend more on their deer rifles than I did my truck I been going the other way the last few years I went from a 06 to a 30-30 couldn't tell any difference I've even Killed a few deer with a 357 blackhawk Witch has got me to thinking about a 357 rifle I like the lever guns


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

He got to go on a sheep hunt up on the Sheenjek River, as another guy got sick and had to drop out.

Now I seen Don drop whitetails running away at 200+ yrs multiple times with his Rem 700 .30/'06 ADL. He and that rifle were a real killer combo.
His wife buys him a Weatherby in .300 Weatherby and he benches it till he can get a 3 shot 1 inch group. Long story short, he did it with round nose bullets not spires and takes them with him. After the fifth shot at 350+ yrs up mountain the guide reaches over and screws Don's scope to Max Elevation, and he drops the ram, with the 6th shot after making him dance with the first five rounds.

LESSON : Shoot the rifle that works for you, magnum or otherwise.

I will point out that the 6.5 Swede Mauser has more polar bears and moose to its credit than any other cartridge.

Nuff said

DG



backwoodsman said:


> Yep if you want to sell a rifle or ammo just put magnum on the end of it. Old timer cartridges like .30-30, .35's, .38-55 etc will kill deer sized game just as dead as you want it but most like the newer infashion deer industry's latest cannons. Had a friend several years ago take an old Winchester mod 700 .30-06 on an elk hunt and the others hunters in camp made fun of him and ridiculed him. Several had too much gun and couldnt shoot'em. He ended up taking the first elk of the hunt at 300yards with one shot. Several of the magnum shooters had to empty magazines due to initial bad hits/flinching etc. One of the magnum shooters had to trail one elk most of the day due to a paunch hit. I'd rather get a good chest hit on a deer with a .30-30 etc. then a poor/paunch/leg hit with the latest magnum.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

For me when I hunt with a rifle for deer I use my model 740 remington in .308. One needs no more gun than this. I do prefer my 12 gauge shotgun, in shotgun country over any 20 gauge. If your shootin 20 gauge, you're trackin alot more, that's for sure!

brownegg


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Va. goatman said:


> I know a few guy's like that they spend more on their deer rifles than I did my truck I been going the other way the last few years I went from a 06 to a 30-30 couldn't tell any difference I've even Killed a few deer with a 357 blackhawk Witch has got me to thinking about a 357 rifle I like the lever guns


 The .357 mag is a great round in brush country! I had been lookin' out for a reasonable deal on a used .357 lever-action to companion my 686 when I ran across a fair price on my .44 mag Marlin, so I went ahead and got it. 

I'll bet if you get ahold of a .357 levergun, you'll like it.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

30-30 lever, Winchester... peep sight


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

swamp man said:


> The .357 mag is a great round in brush country! I had been lookin' out for a reasonable deal on a used .357 lever-action to companion my 686 when I ran across a fair price on my .44 mag Marlin, so I went ahead and got it.
> 
> I'll bet if you get ahold of a .357 levergun, you'll like it.


I been thinkin one would make a good walkin around the farm gun for whatever varmints that pop up


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Does a deer shotgun count?
> 
> Last night DH just bought me a H&R 400. I'll shoot it tomorrow for the first time, but the plan is to go hunting with him this fall using it.
> 
> ...


Not sure what a H&R 400 is but you need to shoot with your dominant eye. The only time shooting left handed becomes a problem is with an auto loading gun that would tend to eject shells in your face. I started as a kid shooting left handed, but as I got older, I taught myself to shoot right handed. Now I shoot either way just as accurately.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

mdharris68 said:


> Not sure what a H&R 400 is but you need to shoot with your dominant eye. The only time shooting left handed becomes a problem is with an auto loading gun that would tend to eject shells in your face. I started as a kid shooting left handed, but as I got older, I taught myself to shoot right handed. Now I shoot either way just as accurately.


Which means you don't need to shoot dominant eyed. I can shoot from either side equally well. I have killed deer and realized later I shot left handed because of the position I was in. Shoot whatever way is comfortable for you. But it is a good point about watching out for ejected cases.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> Which means you don't need to shoot dominant eyed. I can shoot from either side equally well. I have killed deer and realized later I shot left handed because of the position I was in. Shoot whatever way is comfortable for you. But it is a good point about watching out for ejected cases.


What I meant was that I don't have a dominant eye and you probably don't either. Most people can't overcome it though. My boy cannot twist his head enough to see the sight unless he holds the gun lefty.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

No, I'm right eyed. But the left eye can be trained to use a scope or sights with just a bit of effort. 

Here's how to find your dominant eye if you don't know. Look at a spot on the wall or far off. Hold your hand out and point one finger up at the spot. The finger will look fuzzy or double, but that's ok. Now shut or cover each eye, one at a time. The spot stays lined up with your finger on your dominant eye, and moves with the other eye.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

If a long gun in .357 interests ya VA Goat have you ever seen the discontinued pump .357? I had one for a short while and sold it like a fool, Timberwolf was the name. Ugly little rifle all flat black and plastic but accurate and rugged. Had a tubular magazine so flatnose only. I like a red dot scope on my 12ga deer shotgun. Denali wasnt the .303 real popular up your way for decades too? I can only shoot with my right eye but I shoot left or right handed with guns. Im still working on being ambidextrious with my bows.


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

backwoodsman said:


> Sand is .35 Whelen a popular rebarrel for the '03 Springfield? Never heard of that before in the Springfield '03? Those .250-3000 Savages are fine cartridges and rifles. Gramps and several uncles used the Model 66(?) on deer hutns in the 50's-early 80's. The .300 Savage is a well respected deer cartridge too. Gramps killed alot of game with a .32 Winchester Special also. I forgot about the Jordan buck being taken with the "miniscule" .25-20(gramps had a .32-20 lever too ?). Far as Im concerned its still the world record. Im not impressed at all with the story behind the "Hansen buck". .22LR will kill deer but its not the best cartridge, alot of cartridges are like that. If a guy does his part any centerfire's will kill deer. Its for the unseen and unplaned things I prefer bigger gauges/calibers. .22-250's and .223 are popular in some areas but for me personaly I'd use something a little bigger. If it works for you and is legal then I wish you the best of luck.


The .35 Whelen is one of favorite cartridges. It was a common rebarrel for the '03 Springfield. The .35 Whelen is just the .30-06 necked out to .35 caliber so its an easy conversion. Its' performance has always impressed me. I'm a fan a big heavy bullets at moderate velocity. The Model 1899 Savage(pre-1960's) is an exceptional rifle. My favorite is a .250-3000 takedown that was handed down from my great uncle. He purchased it new in 1916. It has been carried so much all traces of bluing have been worn from the receiver. My great uncle worked for awhile providing meat for logging camps. It has shot quite a few deer in the last 90+ years.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

This is my one and only deer rifle. It is a M44 Mosin Nagant. It fires 7.62x54r ammo which is similar to a 30-0-06. I have enough military surplus ammo to last me a few years worth of practice shooting. It's heavy and has a real hard trigger pull but it was cheap


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are good meat/utility guns Phil. Got/had/tinker with a few myself. Alot of little things you can do to make it a little better. What kind of ammo do you shoot for deer in it? Some I had the safeties were clunky on them and I always tried to trade those off(lost a chance at a nice 8pt in Missouri a number of years ago to the safety on one going clunk). Mail order its hard to sort thru them so we've bought a few from gun stores and gunshows that were built better. The rifles are fairly accurate and were cheap also. That cartridge is stout but recoil aint too bad. Stocks are available after market that help on recoil if a guy wants to put the money in one. With a forward mounted sight or scope they make a really good scout rifle. My brothers said they were common pick ups in Viet Nam and are common here in estate sales/auctions(SKS's are too). Ive got a scoped SKS that I carry for ADC yote work. Love the surplus guns. Days are coming to an end for surplus guns though. Handguns may be available for awhile depending on the action. Bolt/semi auto rifles arent popular for country's to use now days. P.S. love the pic with the ladder stand its leaning on. We've got a few ourselves. Sand Ive never messed with those .35 Whelens much. Read some on them. Arent the loading for them in blunt/round nose loadings?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

BWM
.35 Whelens can be loaded most any way you want, ammo is available.
The .35 Remington is mostly round nose as the most are shot from lever actions.
http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...3&categoryId=9354&categoryString=653***690***


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've got a 270 Rugar.

Don't know much about guns other than when I use my Rugar --- if I pull the trigger --------- next step is to gut the deer.

I very seldom miss my target.

Got my gun brand new after selling some tickets to a Garth Brooks concert --- I made enough profit to buy my deer rifle--------and son gave me one of his "extra" scopes.

Didn't start hunting until I turned 50.

My father NEVER hunted-----
My husband has NEVER hunted----
had to wait for one of the son's to grow up, so I could learn a couple of things.......and put some venision in the freezer.

Gutting the deer came naturely-----I use to work in surgery --- gutting was a "piece of cake".

.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

That's neat Tall. Hope you have many more years of successful hunting and deer left to gut.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

My preference? .30-30 or .30 carbine or if push comes to shove, the 8mm. What's legal in my state of residence? Shotgun, muzzleloader or a rifle that take pistol rounds :|


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

when I was a younger man I bought an old Argentine Mauser 7.65 with 2000 meter slide sights, if you miss. Then you missed period, it will drive a nail at 500 yds. However, I feel like Danial Boone in the respect that so many people have moved in around us that I favor to use a replica 54 cal. St. Louis Hawken rifle. It won't travel so far. I have about 25 to 30 rifles, shotguns. I have been planing to sit down and take digital pics and record all serial nos. and that but just haven't made it a priority yet. I don't have anything worth anything but still I need to record the info huh.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You may think you don't have any thing worth much till you try to replace it even with used stuff.

For example I have a Ithica model 37 feather lite Mod choke. Most used are selling for over $250.00 in like condition a new one is over $850.00. since I also have the same shot gun in 20ga. You times that by 2 and used 20's are very hard to find.

 Al


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Va. goatman said:


> I know a few guy's like that they spend more on their deer rifles than I did my truck I been going the other way the last few years I went from a 06 to a 30-30 couldn't tell any difference I've even Killed a few deer with a 357 blackhawk Witch has got me to thinking about a 357 rifle I like the lever guns


My wife hunts with a Winchester 94 Trapper in .357 magnum, her deer seem every bit as dead as mine; I've never seen her need more than one shot to kill her deer either, even out to a wee bit over 100 yards (the furthest she's shot).

Her and my Good Son have both killed several deer with it, and usually the deer just drops where it is standing. One supposes the .357 magnum has, ballistically speaking, much in common with the old .38-40, and the older cartridge was a deer slayer; a market hunter's gun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wondering, we know what your wife and good son hunt with. What does you bad sons and daughters hunt with?

 Al


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

I myself mostly use my Marlin 1895 in 45-70 ..... I worked for many years out west as a packer an even did little bit of guiding one year and I carried my 45-70 a lot in the grizzly country so I kinda got used to having that one at hand an since I am not what you would call a crack shot I want something to drop what I shoot at hahahahahaha I ended up carrying a Mossberg 500 with a 18 1/2 barrel after awhile while packing to save the wear an use on my 45-70..........




PhilJohnson said:


> This is my one and only deer rifle. It is a M44 Mosin Nagant. It fires 7.62x54r ammo which is similar to a 30-0-06. I have enough military surplus ammo to last me a few years worth of practice shooting. It's heavy and has a real hard trigger pull but it was cheap


my dad had about 18 of these guns (Mosin Nagants) when he passed away and he really enjoyed messing with them he would search for them an also for Mausers, I kept one of these a Turkish M38 in 8mm in excellent condition with all matching serial numbers an my brothers an Uncles an cousins all got one each of the others..........


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Just wondering, we know what your wife and good son hunt with. What does you bad sons and daughters hunt with?
> 
> Al


My four daughters do not hunt, they have no interest in spending hours out in the elements for a chance at killing some small furry woodland creature, which in turn would net them but little in the way of meat for their larders, and even less in the way of extremely shallow bragging rights. My Good Son is of the same mind as my daughters, but he will sit a stand and take deer during the deer shooting season if I ask it of him.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

jeff1981 said:


> Tim,
> Thanks for the great advice. Where would one go to purchase the reloading manuals? I didn't get very far when I inquired at Cabela's - but they were quite busy at the time.
> 
> Jeff


http://www.midwayusa.com Midway is a great site for reloading but there are several others as well.

http://www_._natchezss.com Another site that reloaders frequent.

A good set-up for reloading doesn't have to cost a fortune... Lee Breech Lock is a great press... I have reloaded thousands of shells in many calibers...

http://www.midwayusa.com/eshoppingcart.exe/quickcat?SaleItemID=121744


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> ................................Last night DH just bought me a H&R 400. I'll shoot it tomorrow for the first time, but the plan is to go hunting with him this fall using it.


It that the Pardner?
Been looking for this one?????
Pic?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i prefer a knife & my greyhoundX, but will use a 12GA w/ buckshot when i absolutely have to fill the freezer


----------



## mjb610 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone! I love my t/c encore, i have 6 rifle bbl, 4 pistol bbls, and 2 shotgun bbls for it. it seems to fill my needs completly i have a shotgun bbl for small game, a rifled for deer, then switch the bbl to a .270 for hunting in west virginia or penn. I shoot groundhogs with my 22/250 bbl i have one in a rifle bbl and a pistol bbl also. the gun is not cheap, but i go to gun shows and auctions, and have picked up the bbls with scopes for under 175dollars. Ithink my favorite deer caliber would be the .270


----------

